# How to run pl/sql code in mysql



## sganesh (Dec 15, 2008)

hi,
i am using WAMP Server,I am using mysql query browser for create,updating database,
once i ve studied pl/sql programming in oracle,,
is it possible to run such code in Mysql Database?


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 15, 2008)

You cannot use PL in MySQL query browser. PL, actually just parses thhe variables and creates the final SQL statement. You have to send this SQL to the MySQL enegine. What you can do is use PL to output the SQL and then copy-paste the SQL in the MySQL browser.


----------



## sganesh (Dec 15, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> You cannot use PL in MySQL query browser. PL, actually just parses thhe variables and creates the final SQL statement. You have to send this SQL to the MySQL enegine. What you can do is use PL to output the SQL and then copy-paste the SQL in the MySQL browser.


Hmmm,But how to use pl code to output sql,?
could it be still more clear for me to understand?


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 15, 2008)

You cannot use WAMP server for perl. You need XAMPP.


----------



## sganesh (Dec 15, 2008)

No i am not asking about PERL.
i need info about PL/SQL(SQL PLUS) code that we use in oracle!
,The same can be implemented in Mysql or not?
Didn't u get?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

Something of the sort is present in MySQL 5.0 and upwards (N/A in 4.x). They are known as "Stored Procedures and Triggers" in MySQL. For starters, check this article: *dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/mysql-storedprocedures.html


----------



## sganesh (Dec 15, 2008)

ok fien,i ve tried procedures and function in MySQL,
But i Guess pl/sql programming found in oracle ,is really missing in MySQL


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, the full extent of it is not found in MySQL.


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 16, 2008)

pl/sql cannot be found verbatim on any DB server other than Oracle's.  PostgreSQL has a similar language called pl/pgSQL.  You can have a look at it.


----------



## sganesh (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks to above all!!!


----------

